# any Tokarev experts around here?



## mike bell (Jun 22, 2010)

my neighbor has a Tokarev M57 copy  it has "American Arms, Inc.  N.KC. MO on the left side of the slide and  the CZ logo &  "made in Yugoslavia" on the right side.  Also on the right is "TT cal.9mm PARA"   From what I can tell American Arms went out of buisiness in 2000.  This thing is not like other TT M57's.  This one has a safety on the rear of slide that looks like a decocker.

The problem is I cant find any 9mm mags for a M57 Tokarev. 

And he has lost the mags that he had so the gun is useless because it has a mag safety feature. 

Now here is what I think.  I got a hold of two 9mm mags that were from a Norinco tokarev copy but they only fit a regular tokarev model.  What they did is make a 9mm block that is inside the mag.

This gun has a mag block inside the mag well and uses smaller mags.  It looks like two pins holding the block in the rear if the mag well.

Im thinking I may take the block out and see if the regualr mags fit.    Or if I can find some orginal 9mm mags on the  web, I may just look around first.

Any Tokarev guys on here, and yall got any ideas?


after thinking about the norinco mags I looked them up.  Gun parts has some Navy Arms chinese imports that Im gonna look into and see if the ones I got are the same as those.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 23, 2010)

American Arms may be out of business, but CZ is alive and doing well. 

I'd give them a shout out and see if they could help you out.

http://cz-usa.com/


----------



## ev239 (Sep 17, 2010)

Let me help you out a bit.  There are two different kinds of 9mm mags for Tokarev clones.  One is narrow and one is wide.  The wide are modified standard Tokarev mags for 7.62x25 with a spacer in place so the 9mm's will sit forward.  The narrow are made specifically for the 9mm's and you'll see a spacer in the mag well of your Tok.  There are mags available for both, but it may take some looking and hitting up a couple gun shows.  If your gun requires the wide mag then you could use standard Tok mags and just seat the cartridges  forward in the mag.  It's definitely not ideal, but it will work.


----------



## majg1234 (Oct 28, 2010)

romanian 7.62x25 mag worked in my romanian 7.62 and my buddies 9mm norinco with no block don't know about yours
7.62 OAL 34mm
9mm OAL 29.6mm


----------



## stasher1 (Nov 3, 2010)

IIRC, the Norinco model 213 in 9mm uses the same setup with the block inserted/pinned into the mag well and smaller mags. 

It's a shame you're so far away. I have a 213 sitting in the safe and would be willing to let you try one of the mags, but I'd really rather not ship it to someone I don't know. Nothing personal...

I can take whatever measurements you may need, though, if that'll help.


ETA: I didn't realize how old this thread was before posting. I'm sure the OP has solved this problem by now.


----------



## mike bell (Nov 5, 2010)

no, i just gave him back the gun and said Id still keep looking for him.


----------

